Ask HN: Will flutter take over the UI world? - tomerbd
======
smartis2812
It's a good addition to the UI World with lot of advantages, but...

\- It's not revolutionary just different (with pros/cons)

\- Lot of 3rd party libraries are not available

\- Google Analytics is by default enabled (which spreads the Google Data claw)

Maybe I'm getting old, but for me it's not worth the time learning a new
framework when the current market offers a lot of good, well documented and
community supported options.

------
topmonk
What's “flutter”?

~~~
compressedgas
Flutter is Dart's React.

~~~
topmonk
It doesn't seem so revolutionary from what I've read.

